# Got called an idiot, I snapped.



## Curtis090 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey guys! Long time I've been on this forum.

I would just like to tell you my triumph over my social anxiety.

I have this one "friend" in college who I have little respect for, Completely due to their rudeness and inability to think of other peoples' feelings -- She is also very outspoken, So obviously I've had gotten insulted from her.
Anyway, I had a strangely anxiety-free day and I was joking around with some other mates, And she blantantly told me that I come off as very idiotic by what I say. (I tend to have a very sarcastic, light-hearted sense of humor.. Sometimes almost childish) At that, I was going to let it go.. But I've been put down all my life that something just snapped in me and I just let it rip.

I said, "Oh shut up.. I'm having a joke"
Friend: "Well, Your sense of humor is like.. Nothing"
Me: "Hahah, And you don't?"
Friend: "I actually have a good sense of humor, You don't"
Me: "Excuse me? Just because I have a sense of humor that YOU don't like or find funny doesn't mean that I don't have a good sense of humor."

It ended there. Atleast I _thought._
I began just getting on with my work after that, And I heard this "Friend" gossiping and generally being rude against another student in the class. I then just thought that I should not be scared or intimidated by her (A guy being intimidated by a girl..) And that she needs to be told and put in her place.

I then just said, without thinking, "Why the hell are you so rude? You shouldn't say those things."
Friend: "Well.. No. I'm not. I'm speaking my mind."
Me: "It's not so much what you say, It is HOW you say it.. And you shouldn't just say how you feel just because YOU can."
I then pointed to my other friend(2) and said, "Don't you think she is rude??"
Friend(2):"Well.. Yes"

:clapI won, Flawlessly. I'm proud.. I never knew I had it in me! Now I'll not take crap from anyone anymore. My opinion is just as good as the next.

Surprsingly this friend is now very careful about what she says to me now, I think I've finally gotten the respect I _deserve._


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

Good for you. Big victory. Feels a lot better, doesn't it? 

I had a moment a few months ago where my pompous, spoiled sister was being rude to me. I called her on it but was really uncomfortable and voice was trembling; hands shaking. Then she continued and I snapped like Pyscho Sid and called her every name in the book. I felt like I was 20-feet-tall.


----------



## Curtis090 (Feb 19, 2011)

brokensaint said:


> Good for you. Big victory. Feels a lot better, doesn't it?
> 
> I had a moment a few months ago where my pompous, spoiled sister was being rude to me. I called her on it but was really uncomfortable and voice was trembling; hands shaking. Then she continued and I snapped like Pyscho Sid and called her every name in the book. I felt like I was 20-feet-tall.


Definately It does!
I did feel bad afterwards (Fear of hurting their feelings.. lol) But i knew this is wrong and I need to stand up for myself, So that feeling quickly left. 
I tend to shake when I'm arguing too! I think It is because we may not be too used to it though


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Woohoooo

*high five*

If she gives u any look, call me i know how to get chix bk in line


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice going


----------



## TheShine (Apr 1, 2011)

Good ****.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah, you don't call a person an idiot openly and not expect some retribution.


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

You tha' man!!! :high5


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Good job. Put that ***** in her place, LOL. I'm still looking forward to the day for when I can stand up against someone like that :2.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Curtis090 said:


> Definately It does!
> I did feel bad afterwards (Fear of hurting their feelings.. lol) But i knew this is wrong and I need to stand up for myself, So that feeling quickly left.
> I tend to shake when I'm arguing too! I think It is because we may not be too used to it though


Would you have handled it a bit differently? If so, how?

When we overcome anxiety, a bit of anger will come up as we test ourselves - that is probably what happened here.

You had a right to speak your mind, but could there be a different way to handle it?


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

Well done. While I agree and would probably feel the same way, I hate to say it, but putting a rude girl in her place is only a small victory compared to dealing with intimidation by peers. I can get upset by a girl who does that and get over it and forget it, but when it comes to other guys, my own brother, or other guys at the workplace or anywhere else, then it causes a lot more problems then being embarrassed by an insecure female.

I have a rude brother who I tried speaking up to about it, would have the attitude that I don't deserve respect. I would speak up and he would be rude to me even more , call me the evil one etc. would point out all the things I've been doing wrong. If I lost weight, he would say I still have a fat face. If I did something I felt proud of, he would laugh at it.
When I got angry at his rudeness he almost broke my neck in a full nelson until he made sure I squealed for mercy. He probably can't do that now, as I go the gym a lot and will break a lot of his bones if he tried that again. 
But when I speak up against the rudeness, he thinks I'm attacking him and I doesn't deserve to because I'm a sack of ****. 

Last time I talked on the phone, I answered and just said hello. I'm not going to fake enthusiam at a brother who doesn't deserve it. Then he made fun of my 'hello' trying to scare me because he's stored up the stuff he knows about me so he can attack me verbally he wants. (isn't that great. A brother who just thinks badly of me and just makes a point to remember things he can use against me when I call him on his rudeneses so he can get away with me feeling worse while he deserves to be rude but I don't deserve to even have a right against that rudeness) He just hollered "helllloooo!" like I said 'hello' wrong. Screw him. I will just say 'hello' again next time. I always say next time. I hate being cowardly. 

My boss was a female at my old job. She treated me rudely whenever she wanted. Not the worst of it. Other guys I helped out then turned on me after a year or so disrespecting me and my position and being rude to me laughing at me. After months and weeks of being tortured. I started yelling and breaking things at home. After a week of breaking and smashing things, my neighbors called the police on me. After that weekend I stopped going to work and informed the boss I wasn't coming back. so much for six years of being ****ted on in that job. I've had girls be rude to me. Pretty ones too. But guys have laughed at me for being upset by a harmless girl. I let my b****y boss treat me like an idiot sometimes, but I don't care now. I don't have psychological damage leftover from her. She damaged me more in a career stymieing way. But I think of her as a poor girl trapped in that position. I feel very little anger when I think back about her. But I have a lot of resentful damage from family, peers and guys I trusted at work who knifed me, where the fear and memories can last for years. (can't forget it).


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Well done.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

:yay

Nice job. I wish I could do that.


----------



## cenozoic (Apr 5, 2011)

Good job.

I called someone out for lying once. He is so much older than I am. I'm glad I told him off, because he insulted me to no end.


----------



## Berlusconi (Feb 1, 2011)

Good on you, although I don't agree with dragging your friend into it.


----------

